# Who fishes the Great Miami River?



## QueticoMike

I am just doing an informal survey to get a feel for how many people on this board actually fish the GMR. I would also like to know what fish you mainly target.

I'll go first.... yes I do fish the GMR, and my main target is the smallmouth bass.


OK you GMR fisherfolks, let me know who you are


----------



## gottabite

Yes, I fish the GMR "ALOT" mostly Flatheads this time of year. Saugeye, and White Bass when they are around. All South of Hamilton.
gottabite


----------



## Mean Morone

Hello, my name is Mean Morone and I fish the GMR. Channels, flatheads, saugeye and hybrids. Seems like the further north you go the better the smallies.


----------



## SConner

As you know, I fish it often for smallies primarily, but do target saugeye sometimes in spring and fall. I consider it a huge bonus day when I find a pike.


----------



## anglerette

I was just there this weekend. Check out the thread from GMR 8/9/10. I'll be back sometime this week I just need to find a new spot.


----------



## redman84

I fish it when I want to fish close to home. I go to the W. Carrollton ramp section on Central Ave. I fish for anything that will bite what I am throwing. Mainly LM or SM but I will pull anything off of my hooks if they want to eat it.


----------



## Lunkers

About 200 days a year. I work over by the GMR. I go about everyday at lunch for 45 minutes. Then I go before/after work quite often as well. I target Smallies exclusively. Catch all different species but target Smallmouth. I am addicted to smallies from Erie/Detroit/St. Clair.


----------



## fshnjon

No I dont ,but want to at some point ,to target pike and smallmouth .


----------



## River Anglin

Yep, mostly a GMR fisherman. Primarily target smallmouth, but I appreciate anything that bites my line to play tug-of-war with me.


----------



## Ronb

I do fish the GMR occasionally...so far only at the River Rd access so far, but will put in anywhere I can launch my boat.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE

Yes I do, but usually only during the dog days of summer when the lakes get to warm (like now!). North of Dayton. Mainly smallmouth, but welcome all takers.


----------



## Salmonid

I fish it a lot for smallies, saugeyes and a lot for channel and flathead catfish. mostly around South Dayton but have covered it from Indian lake all the way to the mouth. Its a wonderful resource but I really wish it wasnt channelized or had as many dams on it as it does, that really limits the number of native species that are available. 

Salmonid


----------



## lovelandfly

It's a half hour from my house, but I fish it about once a month or twice a week if they're tearing it up!

LMR is 5 minutes from home so it's hard to pass up.


----------



## midoh39

I fish it mainly for smallies during the summer and fall, but saugeye in the spring


----------



## Ajax

I fish the Lower GMR about twice a year.


----------



## middiefisher

i try to go every night seeins its only about 10 to 15 minutes from my home. went last night caught 6 nice blues around 8 to 10 pounds a smaller channel and a 25 pound shovel all on curled chub. night before was the same way with nice blues and a 15 pound shovel along with a beaver lol.


----------



## TeamPlaker

I fish the lower GMR occasionally for morones. Fish the upper sometimes when Scott feels like babysitting me.  I'd be lying if I said I wasn't crossing my fingers for a pike when I'm up there though usually aiming for smallies.


----------



## bassman2

Because of the Electric Bass Circuit, I do not get out on the river very much.....before, the EBC I fished the river alot and some of the creeks. My question.....What do you think is better fishing.....north of Dayton , or south of Dayton.


----------



## cantsleep

I mostly just end up throwing lures into the thing, I guess you can call it fishing.

Mostly channels and smallies.


----------



## AnglinMueller

I fish it pretty often. Usually target smallies (without a whole lot of luck) but sometimes i'll throw out some poles to catfish.


----------



## QueticoMike

bassman2 said:


> Because of the Electric Bass Circuit, I do not get out on the river very much.....before, the EBC I fished the river alot and some of the creeks. My question.....What do you think is better fishing.....north of Dayton , or south of Dayton.



I haven't fished south of Dayton that many times, so I would say north because I don't have that much history of south Dayton fishing. It also depends on what you are fishing for. South of Dayton has bigger fish than north of Dayton because there is more water down that way. North Dayton looks like a creek compared to the river down there. You can probably catch more smallmouth up north, more pike, more saugeye too. From what I have seen on here though the catfish are much bigger to the south.


----------



## Daddy830

I fish the GMR and the tribs. in and around Hamilton primarily for smallmouth but I also target saugeye and white bass too. Every once in a while I head north of I-70; I usually have pike in mind(something I can't get down here), I've yet to connect with one but I haven't spent much time on the water up that way. I'm not dissapointed, I've caught plenty of smallmouth.
I really can't say which is better upper or lower GMR, I need more time to make that call...lol.
I do ok with white bass and an occasional hybrid in the lower, something not available in the upper. I've caught plenty of saugeye but there're also Ohio River sauger down here, some people say that there're walleye here too...saugeye,sauger,walleye I really don't care exactly what it is as long as it bends a rod..


----------



## QueticoMike

I would have thought there would have been more than 21 people on this board who fish the GMR. I do know my buddy who hasn't responded yet, Small Talk, fishes the GMR. Maybe a lot of the GMR fisherpeople haven't checked this site in awhile, who knows.


----------



## flintlock

I fish it off and on, and have for 15 years.


----------



## small talk

Guess I'm late to the party!

I fish the GMR almost exclusively, though I do try to see a couple new bodies of water in SW Ohio every year.

My main target is smallmouths, but I'm not above catfishing on occasion. There's certainly no shortage of cats anywhere on the GMR...they're always around and hungry and lots of fun, esp when w/ kids.

I guess I'll weigh-in on the North or South of Dayton topic. IMO North has better quantity and variety of fish, has better scenery and is more wade-able for fishing. You're much more likely to have a 4-5 species day on a single lure North than South (which I've witnessed QueticoMike do multiple times).

That said, my best 20 or so GMR smallies have all happened South of town as well as my GMR PB pike (35" tank). That may have as much to do with the fact that I fish it more frequently...or that there's just a lot more water GMR South...it seems like a completely different river than North. So IMHO, I believe the average smallie is bigger South...just a little more challenging to find than North. You have to admit, though, there's not much better in these parts than when all those big smallies South of town get schooled up in couple spots in the fall...probably just a month or so away now!


----------



## Lunkers

Well put Small Talk.


----------



## chubbahead

I fish the GMR. For the last 4-5 years, it has been 99% flatheads south of Dayton. Before that, it was 50/50 channels and smallmouths north of Dayton.


----------



## CO_Trout

Fish GMR mostly and several of the feeder creeks from West Carrolton down to Hamilton. 
Target Smallies, catch a few cats on crankbaits from time to time while fishing for the smallies. 
Would like to catch some saugeyes (have yet to find any in the water in this area) and Pike (but I am pretty sure pike don't get down this far). 

I find that I catch only smallies and larger sized fish in the river, but catch greater numbers and more species in the creeks that feed the GMR.


----------



## Judster

Count me in. Fish from Huber up to Sidney, mostly target smallmouth then channels.


----------



## smithbgfsh

I fish the GMR South a minimum of a couple hundred days a year. About 6-7 minuites from my house. Primarily smallmouth, with saugeye a close second and flatheads third followed by channel and even carp in the heat of the summer. A great fishery if you take time to familiarize yourself with it. Fished it a good 45 yrs @ least. I haven't fished north enough to comment but I agree there are many trophy size fish in GMR South if you work hard to learn it. A big amen to the fall smallmouth schooling. It's my favorite time of year. It will continue to be that way if we all continue to practice catch & release.


----------



## prhodes2

I fish the GMR Tipp city and northbound and fish primarily for smallmouth but also love getting saugeye and the accidental pike. Mostly all fishing is wading. I have been trying to start some night fishing every once in a while just due to lack of time at other parts of the day too.


----------



## prhodes2

Most all through summer I have been going 3-5 days a week and been doing pretty good. Have caught my largest smallie and saugeye and largemouth this year and all within 5 min of my house on the river. Now that is awesome!!! Who says there is no good fishing in Ohio...


----------



## mjchiodi

I fish the GMR south for smallies. Saugeye when it gets really cold.


----------



## SuperDave

Fish the GMR from roughly Rip Rap north. Mainly target smallies.


----------



## bassattacker

i fish it south of dayton, channels and flats, havnt fished it at all this year, i would safely say that however many people reply to this, mulitply that ten fold easy for all the ones fishing it that arnt on here...


----------



## tommy454

I fish the GMR from north of Franklin through Middletown and Trenton. Mainly cats. Have started fishing for smallies the last few years, my best is 15".


----------



## chrsvic

I live about a 1/2 mile from the GMR north of troy, have fished it a fair amt from above piqua down to vandalia, would like to explore up north (sidney, degraff) more. I generally fish for smallies, but like catching saugeye, channel cats and very occasional pike too


----------



## deltaoscar

I live in Hamilton and fish the GMR from Franklin to Heritage Park fairly regularly. I target smallies, but am happy with whatever I catch. I have good luck in its tributaries also.


----------



## QueticoMike

So how has your GMR fishing been this year? Have you been out lately, what are you catching, and what are you catching them on?

I try to report how I have been doing as much as possible, so you guys have a good idea of how my fishing has been, just wondering how everyone else has been doing.


----------



## wrc2121

I am new to cincinnati, ohio was told the gmr was a good river to fish. I'm sure you all get asked alot, but I have to do it again. I was wondering if someone could tell me some access points to the gmr somewhat close to cincinnati to fish. The couple of time I followed it I only found private property. Any help in this would be much appreciated. IF you don't want to share your info on here you can pm me. Once again thanks


----------



## hoosiertransplant

I fish the lower stretches - mostly late in the fall for hybrid stripers. A few trips in late summer for saugers. Do occasionally target catfish (when the water is up only).


----------



## StillWater

close to 40yrs now have fished the Dayton area gmr from Island park dam south to Rice field (ballpark)off 25a in Miamisburg,,,mostly spring & fall ,,fish for bottom feeders but my PB 's where caught on lures ,,, good spots below these dams ,,my fav is what i call DP&L spillway off of Carillon blvd , no one has mentioned that there are, or where some good walleye is this part of the river ,, its very exciting because you never no what you are going to jerk into ,,,,,,


----------



## fishin red

I've been fishing the GMR since the mid 80's. Fish only for smallmoth bass but do catch a variety of fish. I have fished the river from West Carrollton to Middletown. Usually fish 3 to 4 times a week on the river, try to fish everyday someplace.


----------



## jacmec

Only have fished it a couple of times this year. In fact I don't get out enough anymore. But add one more to your poll.


----------



## archer077

fish the middle section occas. mainly sidney to piqua tageting smallies ,but will try to land anything wanting to take the bait


----------



## AnglinMueller

QueticoMike said:


> So how has your GMR fishing been this year? Have you been out lately, what are you catching, and what are you catching them on?
> 
> I try to report how I have been doing as much as possible, so you guys have a good idea of how my fishing has been, just wondering how everyone else has been doing.


I fish the southern part of the river. I've been out lately but haven't really had any luck in the river, although i catch quite a few smallies in its tribs. Been throwing lead head jigs with a 3 inch twistertail, rebel craws, x-raps, flat raps, and huskey jerks and still haven't been able to connect with very many fish.


----------



## CO_Trout

I've only been able to get to the river a couple of times this summer. Not very productive. each time out only caught 2-5 smallies in the 10 - 14 inch range. 
I think the water has been higher and murkier than the past few years. same for the tributaries. 
Some of the spots that produced well the past few years have been completely washed away this year.


----------



## BigRed

I fish the GMR from North Dayton up to North of Piqua. I normally fly fish for smallmouth. All the talk about rabel craws has me using my ultra light spinning gear and that's always fun, too. I also fish the Stillwater and the Mad ... somethines I'll fish the LMR down by Bellbrook.

Like others, I fish the stream during really hot weather or when I want some quiet stream time. Nothing quite like working a fly across a seam ... praying for that bite!


----------



## KeithOH

I fish it here in Sidney. I started to fish it to try to catch some bass. But about the only think I catch are small Pike.


----------



## tyler#2

i fish the GMR a lot mostly in troy below thw spillway have done some very good smallmouth fishing and also some decent saugeye


----------



## Jackfish

I fish the GMR south of Dayton for cats.

Most years I'm out there alot - but I have had this crazy Musky bug far a couple years and CCreek just isn't giving up the fish - so I'm stuck on the skies until I land a couple. We are fisherman, and therefore expected to be a bit obsessive.

I have always had my best luck in Sept & Oct on GMR - and will make a least a few outting in the near future.


----------

